# Does the WCA need to appear to be a "serious" organization?



## Hippolyte!!! (Dec 13, 2011)

For justify integration/removal events, people said that a rule/format/event isn't/wouldn't make the WCA considered as a serious thing by non-cubers, or that it even could make doubt of WCA's seriousness.

Should we care about how serious outsiders see us?

[Mod edit]
Please refrain from spamming these forums, especially in the WCA-related threads. These include threads not specifically tagged with [WCA Regs].
Infractions will be given to members who spam or reply to spam in these discussions, as they effect more than just a few people and therefore hold more importance.
Thank you.


----------



## benskoning (Dec 13, 2011)

Is the wssa profesional?


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi again!
I've no answer.  Could you please tell me what you think about that?
I personally cube for fun and for meet funs persons, not to impress non-cubers.
So even I'm happy when someone consider that WCA could be as serious as any federation, I think that make WCA's competitions fun should be more important that make them impressive and visibly serious to others, and I don't really understand this argument of "seriousness". If you aren't agree, could you explain your point of view?

@benskoning: if that's your question, absolutely no delegate or board member is paid.

PS: Once again, sorry for my English, so don't hesitate to tell me what you can't understand or to correct me (but the reading of speedsolving help me, and I hope I will one day write without mistakes  ).


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 14, 2011)

This thread already got removed once, I don't get why you made it again.


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Dec 14, 2011)

This thread was removed because of a troll start, and I don't get it again myself. ;-)
If you think it isn't a good idea, please tell me why too (and it may answer to the question).


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 14, 2011)

It was removed because this thread has already been discussed in depth in other threads.


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry, I don't find anything. If you or someone else could give me a link with a same debate it would be nice.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 18, 2011)

Are you stating that the rules, formats, and events posed by the WCA are insufficient to make the WCA appear serious to non-cubers? If so, what else would you recommend? Should the WCA be an international non-profit organisation?

Tim.


----------



## tx789 (Dec 18, 2011)

Has it been removed twice?


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Dec 20, 2011)

TimMc said:


> Are you stating that the rules, formats, and events posed by the WCA are insufficient to make the WCA appear serious to non-cubers?


Not at all. IMO, the length of the regulation PDF is enough to prove the serious provided by the board.
The fact I was pointed is that lots of people seems give a big importance to the outsiders opinion, that I don't understand. To me, it shouldn't be one of the WCA's goals, and it don't work with the argument, for exemple: "feet isn't elegant, what will the outsiders think?! Remove it!"


> Should the WCA be an international non-profit organisation?


I don't understant that. Of course WCA must be a non-profit organisation! Did I miss something in what you meant? WCA could earn money, but only for organize cubings events and provide prize to champions.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 20, 2011)

Hippolyte!!! said:


> Did I miss something in what you meant?



In most countries you can't just say that you're a non-profit organisation and be one. You may have to register a business/organisation number and meet certain criteria. AFAIK this has not happened...

@feet comment: usually people argue that it should be held because it's entertaining for the public/media.

Tim.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2011)

TimMc said:


> In most countries you can't just say that you're a non-profit organisation and be one.



Why would you even have to say it to be one? If you happen to be one, then you are one. Whether you somehow register it looks like a separate issue to me.


----------

